# 2 shepherds FREE on backpage.com Hartford, CT



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

Lost our home due to forclosure. Have two great shepards! Both pure bred. Male is four years old. Female is two years old. Both are not fixed, but male is females father. Would like them to go together, but will seperate to good homes!! Very obedient, and loving family dogs. Great with kids. serious inquiries only PLEASE. 
Contact: (860) 455-3632
Location: Dayville


Unbelievable, another pair!!!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Quote: Both are not fixed, but male is females father.


Lovely, just freakin lovely.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Unbelievable 'Shepards' and wow he's even her dad. Interesting wording, 'Both are not fixed, but male is females father'


----------



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

I can help transport if anyone is interested!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

just me chiming in from Rhode Island ----> willing to assist if needed!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina Interesting wording, 'Both are not fixed, but male is females father'


maybe they think that it means they won't breed... since dogs know the difference


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Spray and Neuter Please!


----------

